# Batman Gotham Knight



## Hawke (Jul 3, 2008)

Check this out.

Batman Gotham Knight Trailer (HD)
[yt]hfZ_FsQFYFw[/yt]

WB Batman Gotham Knight Preview
[yt]ocITLlWOySY[/yt]

This DVD links Batman Begins with Dark Knight.


Batman Gotham Knight at Amazon


----------



## stickarts (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2008)

For true Dark Knight lovers only I think. Not for me. 
I do love the stories of Batman but only in small doses and when the stories have threads of interest to me. Overall it's a bit... gothic... but thats the idea. 
I do love how the reboot of the Dark Knight has taken with Batman Begins and soon to be released Dark Knight. I only enjoy the first two Batman films that were directed by Tim Burton. After that the franchise just got plain silly or campy, though I think Jim Carrey's Riddler and Tommy Lee Jones' Two Face were decently done. But that third venture was just a total disaster IMO as a film. 
Don't EVEN want to talk about the fourth one ... don't go there. 

In the animated genre I'm not too crazy about it. In graphic novel form... oh my heck yeah.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 4, 2008)

Ugh... I didn't know Batman sunk down to the animae level.  I, for one will never watch the animae version and I think I'll stick with the original cartoon version which is totally awesome and still shown on the disney channel lol.  Ansd of course the movies.  I can't wait for the new one to come out!  WHOOT WHOOT!  lol


----------



## Hawke (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see how this DVD connects Batman Begins to the Dark Knight.

I remember something similar with the Matrix series and Star Wars (didn't see the clones wars anime, but heard it was good).


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 6, 2008)

Probably the only one to say it but I've been totally unimpressed with the new reboot of the Batman movies with Nolan/Bale


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 6, 2008)

That will be released on dvd Tuesday.  My library is getting it so I am going to pick it up that day.
I still prefer the animated series that have been going on for the past decade.  I couldn't get in to the new one called "The Batman" this past year though.  I didn't like the animation style.
Did anyone here like the "Batman Beyond" series where Bruce Wayne was elderly and Terry McGuiness was his "student Batman"?

AoG


----------



## Hawke (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet.  The Los Angeles Public Library does not have it yet.  I remember the Batman Beyond series.  I actually liked it.

I just got tickets for Dark Knight. WOOT!


----------

